# Tally 5.4 Password Recovery



## paroh (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there is any way to recover the user and password from Tally 5.4

As i read this process but can u please explain the process in full detail
1. First type requires UserName & Password,  it can be recovered, by making a dummy company, then using with password protected company.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 16, 2010)

If passwords can be recovered so easily, what is the point of security? I don't think the recovery is simple.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2010)

If you have used Tally Vault then i believe it cant be recovered 

Still check this site *www.apnitally.com/


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 17, 2010)

recovering password for vault or company is possible.
i found out a utility Tally Password Recovery Tool 1.05 which can do this but you need to buy it.not sure if owner will sell it or not.

they just use your Company.900 or Company.500 file .900 for Tally9 n .500 for Tally 5.4 to recover your password.
i tried decrypting this files but no luck its not easy to read it with notepad or any other utility.


if its really urgent or imp data then you can try some paid services out there.
and i am still trying to decrypting it. will post if i get any success  with it.


----------

